# wash your dog yourself?



## ebtide1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Is it ok to wash your dog yourself from time to time or is it better to always take your dog to a professional?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I always wash my dog myself. Just use good dog shampoo, not people shampoo, and make sure whatever you are washing him/her in is not slippery, since that will stress out your dog. Also, really make sure you get all the shampoo out of their fur, and don't wash them too often.

I believe some higher-maintenance breeds need to be professionally bathed from time to time (unless you really know what you are doing). What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

That's true, I would not attempt on a high maint. coat. But my short haired coat dog I was myself in the summer all the time. I love the bonding experience with him. In the winter I take him in cuz it's too cold to let him air dry.


----------



## ebtide1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, my dog is a poodle (a standard poodle) and we usually keep his coat short. Poodles are pretty much low maintanance when keep their coat clean and brushed. I do enjoy the bonding time with him as well. 
What type of shampoo would you recommend?


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

A mobile groomer does all three of the dogs a few times a year, but I also do them myself in between 'professional' visits.

They are rough coated collies, and a shetland sheepdog.

I just did my 7 month old puppy today:

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/23138-nice-clean.html

The only thing I would advise, is make sure your dog is completely brushed out before bathing. If there are matts before being washed, they will be worse afterwards. If the dog is matt free, there shouldn't be problems with you doing it yourself. Of course, I have not had issues with my dogs...and since I am not a professional seeing dogs daily, I couldn't tell you if they are unusually easy.


----------



## ebtide1 (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks for the advice


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

Have always done all the bathing and grooming myself. And with 4 dogs, i usually dedicate one weekend every other month to do it. Two dogs one day, the other two the other day. My Border Collie is a snap, quick wash down, a quick brushing...good to go. The Aussie's and Sheltie are a little more labor intensive but still not too bad. I usually give them a quick brushing every other week, and trim the toe nails once a month. 

And ditto what RoughCollie said about brushing them out before bathing.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I've always done my own grooming and have had many breeds of dogs over the years.

I've never owned a poodle but my elderly neighbors asked me to start grooming theirs a few years ago. They usually just want "short all over." If you want anything like a styled poodle clip I would suggest a professional groomer. But if you just want it short all over, go ahead and give it a shot.

But a set of qulaity clippers. I've owned and been happy with Oster and Andis brands. Be careful that the blade, side touching the dog's skin while clipping, does not get too hot. You may need to stop briefly while they cool down...keep checking. Look for a good quality dog shampoo. You might ask a groomer or go to a dog show and talk to some of the vendors. Also, as mentioned, comb and brush out all the mats before bathing. And poodles seem notorious for having little knots all over from the curly hair type fur they have. (my neighbors think poodles don't shed so they don't brush her daily and it takes me more time to brush her out than it does for everything else!) Once your dog is knot-free then bathe, use a conditioner if you want to, rinse really well, and towel dry. Then you can clip the coat and trim the nails.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I would say if you are just wanting to bathe the dog between grooms you should be fine. 

Just get a good brush and comb so you can brush the body, and thoroughly get rid of any tangles in the ears, and topknot, and tail before and after the bath. As the hair gets longer, you will also have to work on the body more because it will get longer as well. 

As far as shampoos, I really love Therapet's line of shampoos. But there are plenty of really good ones out there, including BioGroom, Evolution, and Groomer's Edge


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I've always bathed all my dogs myself. I see it as a bonding experience, and I am picky about what is done to them. If I had a breed like a poodle, though, I might have them professionally done. I like bathing my dogs myself though. I just set aside one day out of each month for bathing.


----------



## aud0806 (Feb 8, 2008)

I've never taken a dog to a groomer. However I don't have a poodle either. 

My dog loves water so baths are very fun. A little messy, but fun.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I always wash our dogs. I took one of our greyhounds to a groomer once and they did a horrible job (how do you screw up grooming a _greyhound_???).


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> I always wash our dogs. I took one of our greyhounds to a groomer once and they did a horrible job (how do you screw up grooming a _greyhound_???).



I guess the same way you screw up a Rottweiler. Oliver went to the groomer once as well. I don't know exactly what went down but he went in fine and came out with a 4 inch scratch on his inner thigh that ended up with staff infection. Needless to say, I won't ever take him again. I know not all groomers are treated equal. This one was Pet smart. I was disgusted that they never asked for his shot records either. He has all of his shots and I was prepared to show that. Did not make me feel comfortable knowing other people go in to be groomed and don't have their shot records. Over all a very bad experience. I will not deal with them anymore. My vet said he has seen other clients with similar stories. Sad.


----------



## acanoffleas (Jan 15, 2008)

If you're up for bathing your dog at home, I'd say go for it. Any hypoallergenic shampoo or an oatmeal shampoo made specifically for dogs is fine to use for regular bathing. The trick with poodles, though, is to really be sure to brush out the hair both before AND after the bath. Their curly and dense coats can be tricky and deceiving! A greyhound comb (a metal comb) and a slicker brush are your best friends. Be sure to get the comb directly down to the skin to be sure you're fully brushing the entire extent of the hair. If you find any matting that you can't brush out, it would be worthwhile taking the dog to a groomer for them to work with. Brushing after the bath is also key - think what you're hair would be like if you didn't do anything to it after stepping out of the shower. Yikes! At least for me...it would be yikes. 

Not all grooming salons and shops are created equal, including corporate ones. I personally have seen major differences between Petsomething salons, even thought they aim to have consistency in their brand. It's just the reality of it. My Petsomething salon is a world of a difference between another Petsomething salon across town. Unfortunately, we in general all get labeled badly when one salon performs below standard. And it's incredibly frustrating.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

acanoffleas said:


> If you're up for bathing your dog at home, I'd say go for it. Any hypoallergenic shampoo or an oatmeal shampoo made specifically for dogs is fine to use for regular bathing. The trick with poodles, though, is to really be sure to brush out the hair both before AND after the bath. Their curly and dense coats can be tricky and deceiving! A greyhound comb (a metal comb) and a slicker brush are your best friends. Be sure to get the comb directly down to the skin to be sure you're fully brushing the entire extent of the hair. If you find any matting that you can't brush out, it would be worthwhile taking the dog to a groomer for them to work with. Brushing after the bath is also key - think what you're hair would be like if you didn't do anything to it after stepping out of the shower. Yikes! At least for me...it would be yikes.
> 
> Not all grooming salons and shops are created equal, including corporate ones. I personally have seen major differences between Petsomething salons, even thought they aim to have consistency in their brand. It's just the reality of it. My Petsomething salon is a world of a difference between another Petsomething salon across town. Unfortunately, we in general all get labeled badly when one salon performs below standard. And it's incredibly frustrating.


I completely agree with brushing after the bath as well. 

This is what my 7 month old looks like after being brushed out from his bath:



















Makes blow drying to this, really easy:










Now how does someone screw up a greyhound and a rottie . I think I would have a heart attack if they got their hands on the collies and sheltie.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I bathe mine at home, about every 2-3 weeks with an oatmeal shampoo. I also brush before and after and sometimes I blow dry, sometimes not. I've been using a whitening shampoo on Shiner though since I got him, on the advise of some rescue people, as his white parts were stained a yellowish orange. I thought it may have been because of the red dirt in GA and being outside, but someone said it could be from laying in his own urine at the shelter.  Anyway, trying to get him white, he looks better, but I can't say it's the shampoo and not just time. I trim nails once a month when I do HW and Frontline.

My previous dog, a brittany mixed with some other type of spaniel, went to the groomer about 4 times a year to be bathed and clipped, and I washed him in between. I've been thinking about taking the current dogs just to see what kind of difference there is (not to be clipped, just washed and feet trimmed), but with three, it would be too pricy to do it on a regular basis.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Inga said:


> I guess the same way you screw up a Rottweiler. Oliver went to the groomer once as well. I don't know exactly what went down but he went in fine and came out with a 4 inch scratch on his inner thigh that ended up with staff infection. Needless to say, I won't ever take him again. I know not all groomers are treated equal. This one was Pet smart. I was disgusted that they never asked for his shot records either. He has all of his shots and I was prepared to show that. Did not make me feel comfortable knowing other people go in to be groomed and don't have their shot records. Over all a very bad experience. I will not deal with them anymore. My vet said he has seen other clients with similar stories. Sad.


The groomer we took our greyhound too was at Petsmart too. She didn't come out with any scrapes or booboos, but she definitely wasn't much cleaner than when she went in. Ears and nails weren't even touched though they were supposed to be included in the 'package' (and Stella had just come off the track so she was d.i.r.t.y.).


----------



## GoGin (Feb 10, 2008)

I bathed my pup and he hated it, it was quite the nightmare.

He is a Yorkie- Apso so he needs to be done, especially when he smells because he has popped and it has stuck to him, but he doesn't like it at all. I hope he grows used to it.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Esther is very delicate and I don't think I'd trust a groomer to bathe her.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> Well, my dog is a poodle (a standard poodle) and we usually keep his coat short. Poodles are pretty much low maintanance when keep their coat clean and brushed. I do enjoy the bonding time with him as well.
> What type of shampoo would you recommend?



Hey! I have two Standard Poodles! I prefer (and love) EQyss products - they rinse out really well, and are fabulous (I use the shampoo and conditioners on my hair, too). Their rehydrating spray is great, a must with long hair, but when brushing out topknots and tails, too. 

You can check out the EQyss products on their website (just type in www.eqyss.com) for all the info on which products and/or when. I usually buy from KvVet Supply because they don't charge for shipping.


----------



## acanoffleas (Jan 15, 2008)

RonE said:


> Esther is very delicate and I don't think I'd trust a groomer to bathe her.


Ahhhahahaha! I love the picture! I always get a kick out of dogs that try to eat the hose/water.


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

lol, I see I'm not the only one who uses a little kiddie tub for the monthly bath and grooming. Angel's a smooth-coated Border Collie, so it really doesn't take much to brush and groom her. In the winter, we have a bit more trouble since our drain gets clogged if even one tiny piece of pet hair goes down it...


----------



## Absolutediamond (Mar 4, 2008)

I am blessed to have a dog that would bend over backwards for me. There is a local business in my area called Charlies Paw Wash. Its great. You get your own room with your pet and they bring you in a whole kit of brushes and you brush them all out. Then you give them a bath. They have a tub, and a shower stall. They have aprons and even a like pair of fisherman wading overalls (know what im talking about???) so you dont get soaked. They give you your choice of available shampoos and a curry brush. You wash them and towel dry them, then they even have doggie blow driers for the cold days. It was amazing they were the best people, and for all the pointers and help and supplies it cost all of 20$ Yeah you do the work your self but it was a great bonding experince. I still pay 65$ for a professional groomer every 6-8 weeks but it makes a nice touch up bath and brush in between. Its also great for people (like myself) that feel totally guilty for leaving my baby with a stranger!


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I am such a bad mom Akira is 5 months and never has been bathed! Even Filou gets bathed 3 or 4 times a week !

Both breeds do no need profesionnal grooming so we bathe them at home (I will do Akira eventually  )


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

AkiraleShiba said:


> I am such a bad mom Akira is 5 months and never has been bathed! Even Filou gets bathed 3 or 4 times a week !
> 
> Both breeds do no need profesionnal grooming so we bathe them at home (I will do Akira eventually  )


why in the world bathe so often? thats not good for the skin or coat


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

i do my dogs myself. but then again, i also have access to the salon any time i want. i can bring them in and do them there just so long as i'm off the clock. 

gwen doesn't like the bathroom, so there's no way i can get her in the tub. so it's nice to be able to take her there where there's a tub on the floor for her. 

when i just had buddy and didn't work at a salon, i did him in th bathroom all the time. our first place we ever rented only had a stall shower, so dh would throw on his swim trunks and hold buddy up in the water to bathe him. lol. i have pictures somewhere, but they're pretty blurry if i remember right.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I am a professional Canine Stylist with a parlour downstairs in our home, so I do our dogs on a monthly schedule. I've also got a number of clients who come in regularly (from once a week to every few months) with everything from short haired dogs to long haired dogs in full coat. Most dogs really enjoy their special day of pampering and for many owners it's well worth it to keep their pups looking spiffy. It's especially great for those owners who get queasy at the thought of clipping nails or who are not "into" being as dirty and hairy as their pup started out before the bath!


----------



## triaxle32590 (Feb 19, 2008)

GoGin said:


> I bathed my pup and he hated it, it was quite the nightmare.
> 
> He is a Yorkie- Apso so he needs to be done, especially when he smells because he has popped and it has stuck to him, but he doesn't like it at all. I hope he grows used to it.


I have had the same problem with my boy .....He is a mini schnauzer... Everytime I would take him to the tub he would struggle and whine.... So I filled the tub up just enough that he could dog paddle in the tub...I let him paddle around for a little bit and then drain the water and wash...He loves it now.... I say to him "you want to go in the tubby" And he bounces all over the place and runs to the stairs...The only problem is that he is not full grown.... And by the time he is he will be too big to dog paddle in the tub...LOL... I just might have to buy him a pool... LOL


----------

